# insulated FP - recommendations



## dsc (Jun 7, 2013)

Hi all,

can anyone recommend an insulated french press? I know Bodum does the Columbia model, but those tend to be rather expensive, especially as I use two different sized FPs pretty much all the time. Currently I use a towel wrapped FP, but it's getting a bit annoying at times, so looking to upgrade.

Cheers,

T.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Bodum-Columbia-1308-16-Thermal-Double-Walled-Cafetiere-8-Cup-/251288974595


----------



## painty (Jul 25, 2011)

^ that's a good price. They are superb quality. Ours has had a lot of use over the past five years and it's only just started to leak grounds past the silicone blade seal.


----------



## dsc (Jun 7, 2013)

Right, 0.5l Bodum Columbia ordered, had enough of the towel wrapped 0.35l version

Cheers,

Tom


----------

